# Camping At Ocean Lakes In Myrtle Beach?



## VA_Kidds (Nov 4, 2004)

Just reserved a beach front site at Ocean Lakes Campground in Myrtle Beach for April 9th through 17th.









I read some of the old posts on camping at Myrtle Beach, but would appreciate any info on Ocean Lakes and things to do in Myrtle. I'm a huge Racing fan, so any info on local racing, good restaurants, or things to do with the kids would be great. We have a 2 year old boy, and 4 year old girl. This will be our 3rd trip with our 21RS, and the longest. At this point, we dont have any plans except grilling a lot, a little fishing, and of course enjoying some cold beverages!

Camped at Buggs Island for two weekends in October and had a blast. We are really looking forward to a long trip with it!

Thanks for any information!

Alan


----------



## slivengo (Apr 13, 2004)

VA_Kidds said:


> Just reserved a beach front site at Ocean Lakes Campground in Myrtle Beach for April 9th through 17th.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

slivengo,

I haven't been to Myrtle Beach since I was stationed at Fort Bragg, NC in 1974-75, so I'm sure it's changed a lot. Sorry I couldn't give you any info, but have a great time. I'm envious!









Mark


----------



## slivengo (Apr 13, 2004)

Alan, Sorry hit the wrong button. Anyway.

April is a great time to go too Ocean Lakes. You will not have all the grown kids like in the summer. One thing I suggest is to move away from the ocean front if possible. You will get "sand blasted" the whole week and if it is cool, it will be much colder up front. They have alot of wooded sites that give you some shade. Area K, is our favorate.

Ocean Lakes has a nice indoor pool the kids will like. Outdoor pools, a great kiddie pool with big water guns, water falls, etc. They have all kind of activities for the kids. Scavenger hunts, learning center about sea life and other things. Take a look at their web site.

There is a nice short track on hwy 501. You may be lucky and see some racing there. Take the kids to the butterfly museum and the aquirium is really good. 
Hope this helps

steve, rena, hanna, seth
26rs


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Don't know if you saw this article - interesting.


----------



## RVCarolina (Jul 31, 2004)

Let me echo what "slivengo" said, if possible, move back from Beach front. Most of the time, the wind is so strong that you would not want to use your awning, and your folding tables and chairs may blow over, the outside stove and your grill don't work well either. Also, you get tired of trying to keep paper napkins pinned down at mealtime. So unless you have GOT to have a better view, you may be happier a bit farther back. Just my two cents worth, of course.
Anyway, have a great time!
Fred.


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

Alan,
A camping trip to Mrytle Beach sounds like great fun. Hope you have a blast.

You did ask about good places to eat, so my advice to you would be to plan one trip to Murrells Inlet which is a very short trip from Mrytle Beach and just to the south. Murrells Inlet is known as the "Seafood Capital of South Carolina". There are many very good places to eat and the one I like the best is Lee's Inlet Kitchen. If you like seafood give them a try, I think you will like it..

You can check out Murrells Inlet at:
http://murrellsinletsc.com

Have fun and happy camping


----------

